# Someone on Guelph Kijiji selling a bunch of stuff



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

No affiliation, but for you Kijiji/Craigslist shoppers someone on the Guelph Kijiji section has a ton of vintage gear for sale. Drums, amps, lapsteels, basses, and guitars. 

If I wasn't drained from the holidays still, I'd be on some of this stuff.

http://guelph.kijiji.ca/f-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-W0QQCatIdZ17

I really like this Musicmaster:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Dang... I wish I weren't broke.... I'd scoop that Godin, just cause I like the colour!


(Two weeks worth of gig $$ gone, cause my local got served with a liquor licence suspension! bummer!)


----------

